# [SOLVED] uruchamiajacy sie pasek postepu

## soban_

Po ostatniej imprezie, gdy znajoma widzac bootujace sie Gentoo stwierdzila:"o moj boze" - na widok kernela i rc-update, postanowilem ze postawie pasek postepu zamiast krzaczkow konsolowych. Po chwili googlowania natrafilem na cos takiego:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Fbsplash

Oczywiscie przyszlo do wyboru wiec:

```
SoBaN-PC ~ # splash_manager -c demo -t emerge-world -m s --steps=100
```

Cos takiego ladnie mi trybi, wykonalem:

```
SoBaN-PC ~ # splash_geninitramfs --verbose --res 1920x1080 --generate /boot/initramfs-bootsplash emerge-world

o Creating directory structure..

o Copying //sbin/fbcondecor_helper..

o Copying themes..

  - emerge-world

o Creating initramfs image..
```

Jedna po dodaniu w grubie:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> default 0
> 
> timeout 8
> ...

 

Nadal nie dziala, oczywiscie z paroma opcjami probowalem jak widac - kernel wstaje ale paska postepu nie widac...

Tak wiec jeszcze pare dodatkowych informacji:

```
SoBaN-PC ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.7.9 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.2, glibc-2.11-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E7300_@_2.66GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 02 Dec 2009 09:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4, 3.1.1-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.5.2-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.64

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2, 1.11

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mssse3"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mssse3"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests confcache distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ "

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 battery berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdr cdrom clacklib cli consolekit cpufreq cracklib crypt cups custom-cflags dav dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread embedded emboss encode extramodules extras fat fbcondecor flac fortran gdbm gif glitz gnome gnutls gpm gstreamer gtk h323 hal hddtemp iconv java jpeg kde keyboard laptop libnotify lm_sensors mad midi mikmod mmx mmxext mng modules mouse mp3 mpeg mpeg2 mudflap multilib mysql ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly ogg old-deamons opengl openmp opera pam pango pcre pdf perl php pmu png powerkadu pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime rar readline reflection sandbox sdl see2 session sip spell spl sql srt sse sse2 sse2d ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg symlink sysfs tcpd threads threadsX tiff truetype unicode unzip usb vorbis wav webkit wifi xcb xcomposite xml xorg xscreensaver xv xvid zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest                  authn_anon authn_default authn_file authz_default                  authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache                  deflate dir disk_cache env expires file_cache filter                  headers ident include info log_config logio mem_cache                  mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif status                  unique_id userdir vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

oraz:

```
SoBaN-PC ~ # ls /boot/ -all

razem 4288

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root    4096 12-02 12:06 .

drwxr-xr-x 19 root root    4096 12-02 12:47 ..

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       1 12-01 17:46 boot -> .

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 3774400 12-02 12:16 bzImage

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    4096 12-02 04:27 grub

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  598681 12-02 12:05 initramfs-bootsplash

-rw-r--r--  1 root root       0 12-02 04:26 .keep

```

Moze jeszcze fstab:

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/sda1               /mnt/C          ntfs-3g         user,locale=pl_PL.UTF-8         0 0
> 
> /dev/sda2               /mnt/D          ntfs-3g         user,locale=pl_PL.UTF-8         0 0
> 
> /dev/sda3               /               ext4            noatime         0 1
> ...

 Chce aby od poczatku wybrania Gentoo byl pasek postepu az do xdm(tak jak to wyglada w najnowszym live-dvd 10.1). Moje pytanko brzmi, gdzie popelnilem blad?

Udalo mi sie zrobic ciche uruchamianie kernela:

 *Quote:*   

> title  Gentoo
> 
> root (hd0,2)
> 
> kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/sda3 splash=silent,fadein,theme:newtheme vga=0x34A video=vesafb,mtrr:3,ywrap quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1
> ...

  Jednak paska ladowania dalej nie mam... i dostaje cos takiego:

 *Quote:*   

> INIT: version 2.87 booting
> 
> Wczytywanie /lib64/rc/console/keymap
> 
>    OpenRC 0.5.2 is starting up Gentoo Linux (x86_64)
> ...

 

----------

## fanthom

z tego co wiem to vesafb obsluguje do 1280x1024 a wiec vga=0x31B to max co mozesz wyciagnac. Zobacz sam:

# cat /usr/src/linux/Documentation/fb/vesafb.txt

Sproboj na mniejszej rozdzialce.

----------

## soban_

A to ciekawe bo tryb tekstowy w Gentoo obslugiwal mi wieksza.

----------

## acei

Tu masz po naszemu -> http://www.gentoo.org.pl/content/view/52/1/1/0/

Najwięcej zabawy jest z konfigiem jajka. :Smile: 

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

soban - jak zczaisz o co chodzi to będę b. wdzięczny za małe how-to

----------

## fanthom

 *nUmer_inaczej wrote:*   

> soban - jak zczaisz o co chodzi to będę b. wdzięczny za małe how-to

 

przeciez wszystko jest opisane w linku ktory podal acei  :Very Happy: 

ja wg tego robilem i hulalo (dopoki nie zachcialo mi sie wlaczyc KMS)

----------

## soban_

 *acei wrote:*   

> Tu masz po naszemu -> http://www.gentoo.org.pl/content/view/52/1/1/0/
> 
> Najwięcej zabawy jest z konfigiem jajka.

 

To co podales tez robilem, ale rzeczywiscie moze w jajcu mam zle ustawione. W kazdym badz razie, w konfiguracji w "emerge-world" - (taki pasek postepu nie mylic z aktualizacja systemu  :Razz: ) widze obsluge - a prznajmniej plik z rozdzielczoscia 1920x1080 wiec dziwi mnie to ze konsola radzi sobie tylko i wylacznie z plikami do 1280x1024.

----------

## acei

Kawałek mojego menu.lst, może to wam w czymś pomoże

```
title   Gentoo kernel-2.6.31-zen7

root    (hd0,3)

kernel  /boot/kernel-2.6.31-zen7 root=/dev/sdb4 video=vesafb vga=794 splash=verbose,fadein,theme:BOOT-Twins console=tty1 fbcon=scrollback:256K

initrd (hd0,3)/boot/fbsplash-BOOT-Twins-1280x1024

```

----------

## soban_

Zapodaj jak mozesz tez gdzies swoja konfiguracje kernela, chce je porwnac ze swoja - jesli oczwiscie nie jest to problem  :Wink: 

----------

## acei

```

# Graphics support

#                 

CONFIG_AGP=y      

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y               

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m         

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I915 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set 

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set 

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set 

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set  

CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=y 

CONFIG_FB=y                   

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y        

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set    

CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT=y 

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y      

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y      

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y     

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set          

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set          

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set         

CONFIG_FB_FOREIGN_ENDIAN=y                   

CONFIG_FB_BOTH_ENDIAN=y                      

# CONFIG_FB_BIG_ENDIAN is not set            

# CONFIG_FB_LITTLE_ENDIAN is not set         

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set              

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set               

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set              

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set             

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y                     

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set          

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#                              

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set  

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set     

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set      

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set    

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set    

# CONFIG_FB_UVESA is not set    

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y                

# CONFIG_FB_EFI is not set      

# CONFIG_FB_N411 is not set     

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set      

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set   

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set     

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set  

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set   

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set   

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set   

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set      

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set       

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set   

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set      

# CONFIG_FB_VIA is not set      

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set     

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set     

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set  

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set   

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set  

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set      

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set      

# CONFIG_FB_CARMINE is not set  

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set    

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set  

# CONFIG_FB_METRONOME is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MB862XX is not set  

# CONFIG_FB_BROADSHEET is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y   

# CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y     

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_GENERIC=y          

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_MBP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_SAHARA is not set    

#

# Display device support

#                       

CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT=m

#

# Display hardware drivers

#                         

#

# Console display driver support

#                               

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y            

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y 

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=256

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y                

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y          

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION=y      

CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR=y                      

CONFIG_FONTS=y                             

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y                          

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y                         

CONFIG_FONT_6x11=y                         

CONFIG_FONT_7x14=y                         

CONFIG_FONT_PEARL_8x8=y                    

CONFIG_FONT_ACORN_8x8=y                    

CONFIG_FONT_MINI_4x6=y                     

CONFIG_FONT_SUN8x16=y                      

CONFIG_FONT_SUN12x22=y                     

CONFIG_FONT_10x18=y                        

CONFIG_LOGO=y                              

# CONFIG_LOGO_RANDOM is not set            

#

# Available logos

#                

# CONFIG_LOGO_ZEN_CLUT224 is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO is not set 

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224 is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_OLDZEN_CLUT224 is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_ARCH_CLUT224 is not set  

CONFIG_LOGO_GENTOO_CLUT224=y           

# CONFIG_LOGO_EXHERBO_CLUT224 is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_SLACKWARE_CLUT224 is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_DEBIAN_CLUT224 is not set   

# CONFIG_LOGO_SIDUX_CLUT224 is not set    

# CONFIG_LOGO_FEDORASIMPLE_CLUT224 is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_FEDORAGLOSSY_CLUT224 is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_TITS_CLUT224 is not set        

# CONFIG_LOGO_BSD_CLUT224 is not set         

# CONFIG_LOGO_FBSD_CLUT224 is not set 
```

 *Quote:*   

> gdy znajoma widzac bootujace sie Gentoo stwierdzila:"o moj boze" - na widok kernela

 

Jeżeli posadzisz znajomą przed kompem z fbsplash-em w trybie silent i włączy się przy starcie sprawdzanie dysku to znajoma może uznać, że się zawiesił, zacznie go wyłączać, właczać itp. Mam nadzieję, że często robisz backup. :Wink: 

----------

## soban_

Nie no chodzilo mi o sam widok, fsck robi sie bardzo szybko na ext4 (gora jakies 5 sek). Tylko ze czasami mi zwraca blad ochrony pamieci podczas kompilacji. Nikt nie dotyka oczywiscie mojego kompa poza mna, jednak nie chce straszyc ludzi konsola. Jak widza ze wchodze do konsoli aby cos skopiowa odrazu zadaja pytanie "inaczej sie nie da tego zrobic?"  :Smile: 

Dziwi mnie jednak stwierdzenie, ze sie nie da odpalic z wyzsza rozdzielczoscia bo:

```
SoBaN-PC ~ # ls /etc/splash/emerge-world/ -all

razem 496

drwxr-xr-x   9 root root   4096 12-02 13:45 .

drwxr-xr-x 181 root root   4096 12-02 12:21 ..

-rw-r--r--   1 root root    370 2008-08-04  1024x768.cfg

-rw-r--r--   1 root root    370 2008-08-04  1152x864.cfg

-rw-r--r--   1 root root    370 2008-08-04  1152x900.cfg

-rw-r--r--   1 root root    373 2008-08-04  1280x1024.cfg

-rw-r--r--   1 root root    371 2008-08-04  1280x720.cfg

-rw-r--r--   1 root root    371 2008-08-04  1280x768.cfg

-rw-r--r--   1 root root    371 2008-08-04  1280x800.cfg

-rw-r--r--   1 root root    371 2008-08-04  1280x854.cfg

-rw-r--r--   1 root root    371 2008-08-04  1280x960.cfg

-rw-r--r--   1 root root    371 2008-08-04  1366x768.cfg

-rw-r--r--   1 root root    373 2008-08-04  1400x1050.cfg

-rw-r--r--   1 root root    372 2008-08-04  1440x900.cfg

-rw-r--r--   1 root root    374 2008-08-04  1600x1200.cfg

-rw-r--r--   1 root root    374 2008-08-04  1680x1050.cfg

-rw-r--r--   1 root root    374 2008-08-04  1920x1080.cfg

-rw-r--r--   1 root root    374 2008-08-04  1920x1200.cfg

-rw-r--r--   1 root root    368 2008-08-04  800x600.cfg

drwxr-xr-x   5 root root   4096 12-02 13:45 dev

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root   4096 12-02 13:44 etc

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root   4096 12-02 13:45 images

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 311702 12-02 13:46 img.cpio.gz

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root   4096 12-02 13:45 lib64

-rw-r--r--   1 root root    497 2008-08-04  LICENSE

-rw-r--r--   1 root root    449 2008-08-04  metadata.xml

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root   4096 12-02 13:45 root

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root   4096 12-02 13:50 sbin

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root   4096 12-02 11:55 scripts

-rw-r--r--   1 root root   5954 2008-06-03  Vera.copyright

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  65932 2008-06-03  Vera.ttf

```

 Co o tym myslicie? Chyba jednak jest moje full hd (1920x1080.cfg) - udalo sie komus odpalic to z wieksza rozdzielczoscia niz 1280x1024?  :Razz: 

----------

## dziadu

Oczywiście, że się da, fragment mojego grub.cons

```
# For booting GNU/Linux

title  GNU/Linux

root (hd0,1)

kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda5 video=uvesafb:1680x1050-32,mtrr:3,ywrap splash=silent,fadein,theme:natalie_portman fbcon=scrollback:128K quiet console=tty1

initrd (hd0,1)/fbsplash
```

----------

## soban_

Jak zwykle dziadu wszystkich zaskoczy i udowodni  :Razz:  a tak powaznie, mozesz dac swoja konfiguracje jajka? Bo mysle ze w tym moze tkwic moj blad.

----------

## fanthom

drobny szczegol: dziadu uzywa uvesafb  :Very Happy: 

----------

## soban_

No tak, ale mi vga=0x34A tez trybi i mam taka sama rozdzielczosc jak on. Dziwi mnie tylko ze jest z tym problem - chodzi mi o pasek postepu, no ale chyba bede musial ustawic tak jak dziadu ma. Zastanawiam sie czy mozna osiagnac wieksza rozdzielczosc (1920x1080) bo aktualnie mam podobna ~1680x1050-32 wpisalem w vga=ask i sprawdzilem jakie sa dostepne i tam nie ma 1920x1080...

----------

## Zwierzak

 *soban_ wrote:*   

>  *acei wrote:*   Tu masz po naszemu -> http://www.gentoo.org.pl/content/view/52/1/1/0/
> 
> Najwięcej zabawy jest z konfigiem jajka. 
> 
> To co podales tez robilem, ale rzeczywiscie moze w jajcu mam zle ustawione. W kazdym badz razie, w konfiguracji w "emerge-world" - (taki pasek postepu nie mylic z aktualizacja systemu ) widze obsluge - a prznajmniej plik z rozdzielczoscia 1920x1080 wiec dziwi mnie to ze konsola radzi sobie tylko i wylacznie z plikami do 1280x1024.

 

```
$ cat /etc/conf.d/grub |grep GRUB_GFXMODE

GRUB_GFXMODE=1600x1200
```

To jest maksymalna rozdzielczość. Poza tym vesa nie wspiera innych proporcji niż 4:3 (5:4 też chyba), dlatego to najlepsza rozdzielczość dla mojego monitora który wyciąga 1920x1200.

A to cały plik /etc/conf.d/grub, dzięki któremu mam splasha zawsze od startu.

```
GRUB_TIMEOUT=5

GRUB_FEATURES="altboot osprobe"

GRUB_DEFAULT="/boot/bzImage"

GRUB_KERNEL_PARAMS=""

GRUB_LABEL="[OS] - [KF] [ALT]"

GRUB_LABEL_OS="Gentoo Linux"

GRUB_SCAN_DIR="/boot"

GRUB_SCAN_KERNELS="bzImage[-v] kernel[-v] vmlinux[-v]"

GRUB_SCAN_INITRD="initramfs[-v]"

GRUB_KERNEL_PARAMS="video=uvesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap,1600x1200-24@60 splash=silent,fadein,theme:natural_gentoo console=tty1 quiet"

GRUB_ALTBOOT_PARAMS="nox"

#GRUB_ALTBOOT_PARAMS="init=/bin/bash"

GRUB_GFXMODE=1600x1200

# Uncomment if you don't want GRUB to pass "root=UUID=xxx" parameter to Linux

GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID=true

# Uncomment to disable generation of recovery mode menu entrys

#GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_RECOVERY="true"
```

----------

## soban_

Hm jaka jest to wersja gruba? Bo chyba sie rozni od tej ktora mam, przynajmniej plik konfiguracyjny.

GRUB_TIMEOUT=5 zamiast timeout 5?

----------

## SlashBeast

Zwierzak bawi sie grubem w wersji drugiej.

----------

## Zwierzak

To są ustawienia do automatycznego generatora configa w grub2. Ale informacje jakie są w nim zawarte przydadzą się bo informują jakie parametry dodaję do kernela.

----------

## soban_

Dzieki chlopaki za wyjasnienie (Zwierzak i SlashBeast). Wroce do Wawy to bede kombinowac z paskiem postepu, juz chyba jeden problem rozwiazalem - problem z portage (chyba chodzi o to ze siedziala karta dvb ktora powodowala rozne dziwne efekty) i problem nie byl tylko zwiazany z ext4 ale z Windowsem 7 (blue screeny sie pokazywaly). Po wyciagnieciu karty wszystko tak jakby wrocilo do normy. Co do rozdzielczosci to jak do tej pory jechalem na 1600x1200. Bo rzeczywiscie 1920x1080 nie trybilo, zastanawia mnie kiedy ta rozdzielczosc bedzie mozna rzeczywiscie uzyc w trybie tekstowym. Co do paska postepu to bede musial w kernelu ustawic 1600x1200 - bo ta jest chyba osiagalna aktualnie jako maksymalna? @Zwierzak mozesz powiedziec jak masz ustawiona ta rozdzielczosc w kernelu?

Tak btw. grub2 jest lepszy od tego na ktorym ja jade? Prosze o jakies argumenty za i przeciw.

----------

## soban_

Dziekuje wszystkim za pomoc blad okazal sie w grubie:

 *Quote:*   

> title  Gentoo
> 
> root (hd0,2)
> 
> kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/sda3 vga=0x34A video=vesafb,mtrr:3,ywrap splash=silent,fadein,theme:emerge-world console=tty1 quiet
> ...

 

Teraz wszystko dziala poprawnie.

----------

